# Need advice on what type of grass seed to plant and how to prepare the seed bed



## hobbyhayer (Apr 6, 2011)

I have 2 feilds that i am going to seed with oats @ 2 bushell or less and grass seed. I planted one last year this way and got an oat hay crop at boot stage then 2 hay crops after. That feild had been in corn previously. Turned out awesome.

The 2 that i am going to seed this year were in alfalfa for the last 4 years and starting to thin out. one is sandy lome river bottom that dries out if not enough rain, the other is heavy soil that holds moisture well.

I plan on moleboarding the old alfalfa under, was wondering if that would be the way to go and at what depth.

Any suggestions on types of grass mix to use on the sandy feild?


----------



## K WEST FARMS (Apr 4, 2011)

hobbyhay : JMO , I would stay with Alfalfa on the sandy soil. Alfalfa has a tap root and can go deep for moisture if it needs too. You may want too plant either corn or soybeans or just straight oats for grain this year before going back to alfalfa next year. Alfalfa can have autoxicity problem. On the heavy ground I have been trying Festolium, ( a cross between perrenial rye and tall fesque ). Makes excellent horse , started dairy calf or dry cow, beef cow hay. Goats and sheep also. Hope this helps !! Have a good one. BTW : I am located Nort. Cent. Wis. John


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

You're going to seed alfalfa on alfalfa?You could have aflitoxin problems.You could plant corn or beans for a year.Or you could just seed the oats and seed the alfalfa in august after taking the oats off.

I have some Meadow Brome in a mix with alfalfa and it did well threw a sand spot in the field last year.

http://www.producerschoiceseed.com/products/forage-legumes-and-grasses/paddock-meadow-brome/


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

If you are prone to dry spring/summer I would stay away from spring plowing anything. once you turn up that top 6" it will dry out and stay loose enough that it will not hold any moisture. Alfalfa on alfalfa will not work, the new stand will not start like swmnhay said, you have to do something else. Best of luck with what ever you do


----------



## hobbyhayer (Apr 6, 2011)

K WEST FARMS said:


> hobbyhay : JMO , I would stay with Alfalfa on the sandy soil. Alfalfa has a tap root and can go deep for moisture if it needs too. You may want too plant either corn or soybeans or just straight oats for grain this year before going back to alfalfa next year. Alfalfa can have autoxicity problem. On the heavy ground I have been trying Festolium, ( a cross between perrenial rye and tall fesque ). Makes excellent horse , started dairy calf or dry cow, beef cow hay. Goats and sheep also. Hope this helps !! Have a good one. BTW : I am located Nort. Cent. Wis. John


I understand the autoxicity issue, dont want alfalfa anyway....have a niche market to horse, beef and dry cows going. Would like to stay with a grass type hay.

The Festolium and Meadow Brome sounds interesting.

I noticed most that have replied so far are in or near my climate....have any of you tried Teff yet.


----------



## K WEST FARMS (Apr 4, 2011)

hobbyhayer said:


> I understand the autoxicity issue, dont want alfalfa anyway....have a niche market to horse, beef and dry cows going. Would like to stay with a grass type hay.
> 
> The Festolium and Meadow Brome sounds interesting.
> 
> I noticed most that have replied so far are in or near my climate....have any of you tried Teff yet.


 HobbyHay : Have decided to try Teff this year. Since 60+ soil temp. required, will plant after June 10. Hope to cut July 20-25 and two cuts after that. My avg. frost date is Sept. 25 but we have been going a week to 10 days after that. Will apply 50+ lbs actual N, Probably half at planting and half Aug. 1. Supposed to be excellent horse , started calf, goat and sheep, and beef cow hay. Excellent info. under post ( Teff Seed by swmnhay in forum For Sale. Hope this helps... John


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

You have to reseed the teff each year, and in many cases you may only get 2 cuttings, some guys have talked about 3, and one guy mentioned that the yield have always been less than what was stated. And even though it is 'drought tolerant', if it does not rain, it will not grow. Plowing depth has to be done at 1/2 of the width of the plow share width of cut..... for a 16 inch plow, it would be 8 inches. In that case a guy might be able to get by with 6 inches but not any less.

Rodney


----------

